# Wild camping in the Alps



## Pemburys (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,

We are new to this group and still finding our way around the site. Certainly a lot of info available, I look forward to reading it. 

We always wild camp in Chamonix over Christmas and New Year - there is so much room and we are left alone. We also want to go to Tignes in February, does anyone know what the situation is there and if we will be able to wild camp or if we would have book on a site. Is there any information on stopover points in the Alps?.

Incidentally, following on from the very long thread about troublespots, we have wild camped in the UK and in France for 3 years without serious incident but I do take time picking the spot carefully. We have used motorway Aires but always park on the front where there is plenty of light.
Linda and I have discussed the thread and both agreed it will not stop us from enjoying the wonderful views available.

Thanks guys

Paul


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Paul and welcome.

Try dept 73 here http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm
or here http://p.t.l.free.fr/aires/menuaire.htm
or here http://www.eurocampingcar.com/index

Looks a nice area. Might try it (in summer!)


----------

